# Crazy to EDC this light?



## coctailer (Apr 28, 2011)

I'm not a collector, and I really like the looks of this light.

Would it be crazy to EDC and beat up this light, and possibly ruin it's collector value?

I would use the pen also.
Borrowed the pic from another thread. I do not own this light combo, and I know how much they cost when they were available, just asking.


----------



## angelofwar (Apr 28, 2011)

Not really...but then again, I really think they could have done something a little more nostalgic to celebrate their roots. Like come out with a limited edition "Surefire Six" in red and black, or something. For something to have value it has too have a point...and I think SF missed the mark on this one. I'm a HUGE SF fan, and even if I had money coming outta my ears, I wouldn't buy this. 

If it wasn't the "30th Anniversarry Light", I might buy one to use, but the fact that it is, ruins it. I'd sell it and buy some "CJ" Surefires, which will be worth more than this set will in a few years.


----------



## coctailer (Apr 28, 2011)

Ya, I wish they would have just made it as an optional E1B. 
The extra cost of the "Anniversary Edition" is lost on me since I just want one for every day use.

I don't know why I like this pattern so much............


----------



## nbp (Apr 29, 2011)

Get a black E1B and have one of the cerakoters around put a crazy camo pattern on it for ya. Problem solved. :thumbsup: 

:welcome:


----------



## coctailer (Apr 30, 2011)

Good idea!!!


----------

